# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Học SEO

## tungloiloi1

*Lịch khai giảng*:
1. Chuyên viên Internet Marketing: Ngày 09/03/11, buổi học 2-4-6, thời gian học: 18h-21h.
2. Chuyên viên Internet Marketing: : Ngày 22/03/11, buổi học 3-5-7, thời gian học: 18h-21h.
3. Search Engine Marketing (SEM, SEO): Ngày 10/03/11, buổi học 3-5-7, thời gian học: 18h-21h.
4. Search Engine Marketing (SEM, SEO): Ngày 19/03/11, buổi học T7-CN, thời gian học: 18h-21h.
5. Quản trị dự án phần mềm: Ngày 18/03/11, buổi học 2-4-6, thời gian học: 18h-21h.

Đăng ký ngay để nhận ưu đãi từ Học viện iNET qua chương trình “Lì xì đầu xuân”
• Giảm *20% học phí* các lớp ngắn hạn 
• Chương trình Lì xì đầu xuân – Rút thăm may mắn (Tất cả các đối tượng đến Học viện), bao gồm các phần quà : 
 *10 ba-lô* sành điệu
 *15 Đồng hồ* cao cấp
 *30 áo thun* xinh xắn
 Nhiều phần quà giá trị khác : *50 sổ tay*, *100 bút* NIIT- iNET
Chương trình “Lì xì đầu xuân” của học viện NIIT - iNET sẽ giúp các bạn mở đầu một năm mới đầy may mắn và thành công. Đây là chương trình được iNET thực hiện nhằm đem lại niềm vui đầu xuân cùng các bạn.
Chúc các bạn may mắn!
*Học viện iNET* 
Website: http://inet.edu.vn 
*HCM*: 
09 Tô Hiến Thành, P. 13, Q.10
Mr Hoàng: 0938 907 859
Email: [email protected] 
*Hà Nội*:
Số 550 Hoàng Quốc Việt, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Ms An: 0904 840 550
Email : [email protected] 
YM: inet_daotao , hoanganta

Học SEO, làm seo, quảng bá website, hoc internetmarketing, học marketing online

----------

